# Fragen zur Reinigung der Holzterrasse über dem Teich



## CityCobra (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo!
Ich möchte meine Holzterrassen reinigen die zu einem Drittel über die Teichoberfläche hinausragen.
Es hat sich im Laufe der Zeit ein Schmierfilm darauf gebildet aus Grünbelag etc., und bei feuchten Wetter wird es sehr glatt auf der Holzterrasse.
Da ich meine Fische nicht mit irgendwelchen chemischen Mitteln vergiften möchte bedingt durch die Reinigungsarbeiten, denke ich nun darüber nach die Bangkirai Holzdecks nur mit einem Hochdruckreiniger und reinem Wasser zu reinigen.
Das Holz wurde von mir seit dem Bau noch nie geölt oder imprägniert.
Muss ich mir trotzdem Sorgen machen um meine Fische und der Teichbiologie wenn ich das Holz mit dem Hochdruckreiniger säubere?

Mit besten Grüßen,
Marc


----------



## samorai (23. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marc!
Das reinigen mit einem Hochdruck-Reiniger würde ich lassen,denn der Strahl macht das Holz noch anfälliger auf Dreck, da durch den Strahl das Holz sehr viele kleine Riefen bekommt wo sich der Dreck, das __ Moos dreimal besser festsetzen kann.
Mach es wie auf einen Boot, Schrubber und Wasser und absaugen.
Empfehlen kann ich immer wieder einen Insekten-Schwamm aus dem Autobedarf, der ist härter wie normale Schwämme und geht sehr gut (auch für jedes PVC-Teil; Skimmer o.ä. geeignet) .

Gruß Ron!


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (26. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marc

Also ich habe meine Bangkirai Terrassen schon mit dem Hochdruckreiniger gesäubert, aber dann einen Vorsatz mit rotierenden Düsen (Flächenreiniger) verwendet. Aber da kommt schon einigen aus den Rillen und das wollte ich nicht im Teich haben...

Es gibt aber von OSMO eine spezielle Reinigungsmaschine, welche dann auch gleich wieder absaugt.




Ein Feund verwendet die immer und ist sehr zufrieden. Kann man über Mietmaschinenparks und entsprechende Fachmärkte leihen und bei OSMO gibt es eine Händlersuchfunktion. http://www.osmo.de/opencms/content/aktuelles/Terrassen-_und_Fussbodenreiniger.html

Evtl. kannst du auch versuchen die Dielen mit einer Parkettschleifmaschine zu bearbeiten, aber natürlich erst wenn es wieder warm und trocken ist. Ist halt mit den Rillen schwierig, aber den Staub kann man zumindest einfach absaugen.

Aber deshalb habe ich jetzt Terrassendielen ohne Rillen.


Viele Grüße, Knut


----------



## Ulli (27. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marc,

um kein Risiko einzugehen, schraube ich die Bretter, die über dem Wasser sind im Frühjahr ab und reinge sie mit einem Schrubber und Wasser neben dem Teich auf dem Rasen. Dann kann man auch die untere Seite reinigen, die über das Wasser steht. Dort ist es extrem feucht und das Holz sieht schon strapaziert aus. 

Bei mir sind das nur 4 oder 5 Dielen, hält sich der Aufwand also in Grenzen. Nur Dampfstrahlen würde ich nicht, das macht das Holz noch rauher und empfindlicher...

Grüße
Ulli


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Nov. 2014)

Hallo Marc,
die Beläge auf dem Holz haben sich gebildet, weil das Lignin aus dem Holz in seine Bestandteile gespalten wurde, und in damit in den Teich gespült wurde (Polyphenole als eine Komponente). Übrig blieb ein Zellulosegerüst an der Oberfläche, das nun Nährstoff und Haftgrund zugleich für eine komplexe Lebenswelt ist.
Mit dem Kärcher würdest Du diese in den Teich spülen, der deswegen nicht gleich umkippen wird, schließlich hat er die Polyphenole (davon hat Bangkirai besonders viel, und verwittert deshalb langsamer!) auch verkraftet. "Die Dosis macht das Gift" - und Du wirst selbst gut sehen, ob der Teich sich beim Reinigen stark eintrübt (dann kann man ja pausieren, bis der Teich sich wieder erholt hat).
Wenn ich das Kärchern empfehle (auf die Gefahr hin, dass an besonders stark "befallenen" Stellen halt auch wirklich "Profil" verloren geht, was optisch nicht so toll ist), dann auch das Ölen. Ich mache das selbst leider nur zu unregelmäßig. Seit ich meinen Teich habe, habe ich das erst zweimal gemacht. Da ist mehr als der bewußte Tropfen in den Teich hineingelaufen, trotz aller Vorsicht meinerseits. Ein guter Teich (bei mir mit Skimmer und Filter) ist erstaunlich robust. Öle sind nicht nur für uns Menschen Nährstoffe, auch für viele Organismen im Teich. Ein Ölfilm auf dem Teich wird also per Skimmer/Filter recht gut abgebaut, bevor dieser durch die Unterbindung eines Gasaustauschs das Leben im Teich erstickt.
Meine Erfahrung mit Ölen und dem Zustand der Terassendielen sind sehr positiv. Eine Alternative ist das Abkärchern, und der Ersatz der Diehlung nach 10..40 Jahren (hängt vom Zustand der Diehlen nach Kärchern ab). Das erste Einölen war recht anstrengend, ich habe mehr als 0,5 l /m² verbraucht. Für die zwei Nachbehandlungen in den letzten 10 (!) Jahren habe ich nur etwa 0,1 l/m² verbraucht. Das ist so wenig, dass da selbst beim Einölen nur lächerliche Mengen in den Teich gelangen.


----------



## jolantha (28. Nov. 2014)

Ich würde die Dielen nach Hausfrauenart mit Essigreiniger und ein wenig Spülmittel abschrubben. 
Zwischendurch das Nasse immer mit einem Feudel aufnehmen. 
So kommt nichts in Deinen Teich


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2014)

Feudel - hihi, der Hälfte der Bevölkerung musst Du diesen Begriff erklären. Die nutzen für solche Zwecke den Hader...


----------



## blackbird (28. Nov. 2014)

Feudel kenn ich... Was ist ein Hader?


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2014)

Ein Feudel


----------



## blackbird (28. Nov. 2014)

Hadert man damit?


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2014)

Ne, man scheuert damit den Fußboden, deshalb wird er auch Scheuerhader genannt. Diesen Begriff kennt auch der Duden.
Bei 'Hader' wird man im Wiki zum Feudel umgelenkt, ist also keine Erfindung von mir.
Wer sagt in der Umgangssprache auch solch lange Wörter, also Kurzform: Hader.

Wenn Du eine Pause brauchst, dann kannst Du Dich ja auf die Hitsche setzen...


----------



## blackbird (28. Nov. 2014)

WikiPedia: Hader (Textilie), ein abgetragenes Kleidungsstück, im engeren Sinne als Rohstoff für die Papierherstellung



Grüße, Tim


----------



## DbSam (28. Nov. 2014)

*hust* Also wenn, dann musst Du schon alles zitieren:   

*Hader* steht für:

Hader (Textilie), ein abgetragenes Kleidungsstück, im engeren Sinne als Rohstoff für die Papierherstellung
ein Putz- bzw. Scheuertuch, siehe Feudel
eine feindselige Auseinandersetzung, siehe Streit
listig streitsüchtige Persönlichkeit


Gruß Carsten


----------



## CityCobra (29. Nov. 2014)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Es gibt aber von OSMO eine spezielle Reinigungsmaschine, welche dann auch gleich wieder absaugt.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hallo Knut,
vielen Dank für den Tipp! 
Kann man diese Maschine auch als Endverbraucher kaufen, und was kostet das Gerät?
Hört und sich auf jeden Fall sehr interessant an.
Ansonsten frage ich mal direkt bei OSMO an.


----------



## Wie_der_Eisbaer (1. Dez. 2014)

Ich hab mal geschaut und das Gerät wird z.B. hier angeboten: http://www.terrassebauen.com/de-de/602218/osmo-terrassenreiniger-bodenreinigungsmaschine.html

Aber bei dem Preis und für nur 1x im Jahr benutzen würde ich mir so ein Gerät eher mieten, wenn die Chance besteht.

Ich würde bei einem professionellen Maschinenverleih nachfragen. Es gibt ähnliche Geräte auch von Bona und anderen Herstellern.

Viele Grüße,

Knut


----------



## jolantha (1. Dez. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Feudel - hihi, der Hälfte der Bevölkerung musst Du diesen Begriff erklären. Die nutzen für solche Zwecke den Hader...





blackbird schrieb:


> Feudel kenn ich... Was ist ein Hader?





DbSam schrieb:


> Ein Feudel





blackbird schrieb:


> Hadert man damit?





DbSam schrieb:


> Ne, man scheuert damit den Fußboden, deshalb wird er auch Scheuerhader genannt. , also Kurzform: Hader.





DbSam schrieb:


> ein Putz- bzw. Scheuertuch, siehe Feudel
> Gruß Carsten



Ich wußte gar nicht, daß man danit so eine Diskussion entfachen kann ! 
Wenn ich jetzt ganz einfach PUTZLAPPEN sage, ist das glaube ich, auch für die Männer verständlich


----------



## CityCobra (2. Dez. 2014)

Wie_der_Eisbaer schrieb:


> Ich hab mal geschaut und das Gerät wird z.B. hier angeboten: http://www.terrassebauen.com/de-de/602218/osmo-terrassenreiniger-bodenreinigungsmaschine.html
> 
> Aber bei dem Preis und für nur 1x im Jahr benutzen würde ich mir so ein Gerät eher mieten, wenn die Chance besteht.
> Ich würde bei einem professionellen Maschinenverleih nachfragen.


Vielen Dank für Deine Bemühungen!
Ich habe einen noch günstigeren Preis Preis gefunden, aber rund 2.500 € ist mir das nicht wert, zumal ich die Maschine ja nur selten benutzen würde.
Mit einem Fachhändler in meiner Nähe habe ich schon Kontakt aufgenommen, und die Mietgebühr für die Terrassen-Reinigungsmaschine beträgt 35 € pro Tag.
Bei OSMO hatte ich ebenfalls schriftlich angefragt, und dort riet man mir von dem Einsatz der Maschine in Verbindung mit dem Holz-Entgrauer ab, weil man nicht garantieren kann das die Teichbiologie dabei gefährdet wird.
Zwar lässt sich die Maschine auch nur mit Wasser benutzen, aber dann wäre die Reinigung nicht so effektiv.

Keine Ahnung was ich nun machen werde, oder hat noch jemand weitere Vorschläge und Ideen?


----------



## DbSam (3. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Marc,

Du suchst Ideen:
Ist es möglich, dass Du für die Zeit der Reinigungsarbeit eine Folie unter das Holz spannen kannst?


Gruß Carsten


----------



## CityCobra (3. Dez. 2014)

DbSam schrieb:


> Ist es möglich, dass Du für die Zeit der Reinigungsarbeit eine Folie unter das Holz spannen kannst?


Diese Idee hatte ich auch schon, aber aufgrund der örtlichen und baulichen Situation könnte sich das unter Umständen schwierig gestalten.
Vielleicht versuche ich es erstmal nur mit einem Schrubber und reinen Wasser.


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2014)

Hab ich Dir letzte Woche Freitag schon gesagt, Du könntest schon längst fertig sein


----------



## CityCobra (4. Dez. 2014)

jolantha schrieb:


> Hab ich Dir letzte Woche Freitag schon gesagt, Du könntest schon längst fertig sein


Ich weiß nicht ob ich es vermeiden kann das von dem Essigreiniger und dem Spülmittel davon etwas in den Teich gelangt.
Oder muss ich mir keine Sorgen machen wegen der Teichbiologie?
Ansonsten wird nur mit Wasser gereinigt.


----------



## jolantha (4. Dez. 2014)

Wenn du nur ein kleines bißchen nimmst, um die Reinigungskraft des Wassers zu erhöhen, macht das bestimmt nichts. 
Ich mache bei mir regelmäßig ein paar Tropfen Spülmittel auf die Teichoberfläche, da ich mit Brunnenwasser aufgefülle,
und dann dann immer ein ölige Oberfläche habe. 
( Kein Schaumbad für meine Fische )


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Dez. 2014)

Hallo Marc,
Du hast einen gut funktionierenden Filter am Teich, da dürfte eine überschaubare Menge an Reinigern (egal ob Essigsäure, Tenside oder was auch immer) keine Rolle spielen. Im Falle von Ölfilmen siehst Du recht gut, ob diese überhaupt die Teichfläche überziehen. Glaub' mir, ein Einsatz mit Augenmaß schadet nicht. Ebenso schadet auch das Kärchern und nachträgliche Ölen nicht (das wäre meine bevorzugte Variante). An meinem Teich habe ich bereits zweimal die Terasse und den Steg geölt.
Am besten sind solche Aktionen im Sommer, wo die biologische Aktivität im Teich und Filter hoch ist. In dieser Jahreszeit trocknet die Terasse auch am schnellsten ab. Für den Winter würde ich solche Maßnahmen aus dem erstgenannten Grund nicht empfehlen. In der "freien Natur" gibt es vergleichbare Belastungen (wenn Tiere unter Wasser verenden, oder eiweißhaltige Pflanzen unter Wasser abgebaut werden, entstehen ebenso Substanzen, die einen Ölfilm bilden können. Sedimente (sprich der übrige Dreck vom Kärcher) gelangen auch über die Luft (Wind) in den Teich, und zwar deutlich mehr, als man mit einmal Terrasse abkärchern hineinspülen würde.


----------



## CityCobra (29. März 2015)

In einem anderen Forum bin ich auf dieses Gerät aufmerksam geworden:

 A.i.O. Ökolution Thermocleaner






Würde sich dieses Gerät dazu eignen meine Holzterrassen auf gründliche und schonende Weise effektiv zu reinigen?
Das Teil eignet sich für viele andere Anwendungen.


----------



## CityCobra (17. Mai 2020)

Servus!

Mit meinen bisherigen Reinigungsmethoden bin ich nicht wirklich glücklich.
Ich hatte es auch mit einer elektrischen Multifunktions-Bürste versucht und es kam dabei auch einiges an Schmodder herunter, aber das Holz war danach immer noch zu sehr vergraut.
Auf das Ölen hatte ich daher auch verzichtet, denn ich denke das Ergebnis dürfte nicht sonderlich gut ausfallen wenn man vergrautes Holz ölt.
Nun bin ich zufällig auf eine spezielle Reinigungsmaschine aufmerksam geworden mit der man seine Holzterrasse ohne Wasser und chemischen Reinigungsmittel effektiv und schonend säubern kann.

TERRASSEN - BLITZ





_View: https://youtu.be/wLe6Xm8e3N0
_
Da diese Maschine aber eher für den professionellen Einsatz und größere Terrassen gedacht ist, daher meine Frage ob sich nicht z.B. auch ein Bürstenschleifer mit entsprechenden Bürstenaufsatz für eine effektive, aber auch gleichzeitig schonende Reinigung der Bangkirai Holzterrasse eignet?
Der Terrassen-Blitz soll ja auch mit seiner Bürste das Holz Reinigen und gleichzeitig die Holzoberfläche glätten.


----------

